# Filters Options for Samyang 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC Lens



## bereninga (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'd like to try some landscape, long-exposure photography but am having a hard time finding options for filters for the Samyang 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC Lens. Does anyone have any suggestions on filters that are affordable and capable? Thanks!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 17, 2014)

bereninga said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'd like to try some landscape, long-exposure photography but am having a hard time finding options for filters for the Samyang 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC Lens. Does anyone have any suggestions on filters that are affordable and capable? Thanks!


I think Wonderpana makes a kit for the lens, though it might cost about the same as the lens. I haven't used it but Privatebydesign and other members say it's a great kit.


----------



## bereninga (Jul 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone,
> ...



Thanks! But that's the only option for this lens? I can't believe that's the only one.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know if these have made it from the UK across the pond to USA/Canada, but Cokin and Samyang have put together a holder and extra-large grads for a much cheaper price than the Wonderpana.
http://www.digitaltoyshop.com/Samyang_SFH-14_Filter_Holder__t1450_7825_1


----------

